# One that got away



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

Well here's a tough one that got designed, got mostly built, but never got used.

It's an octagonal window frame that some of you might find interesting. Here is a link to the pictures, with descriptions on how this thing came about. It was too much of a project to try to put up here.

http://www.miterclamp.com/octag_window.htm

I know Tom R. will get a kick out of it. It has Tom written all over it.


regards,
jim


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW. That is really neat. I can see alot of thought and time went into that.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for that, Jim, - - WOW is right!!, - - great pics and great narrating . . . :thumbsup: 

That's not only awesome as all hell, - - it's out-'n-out INSPIRING . . . :notworthy:

What did you mean about the 'overseas' part?? Maybe I missed something . . .

I have a project, - - kind of an invention (not quite as elaborate as that one, though) that I'd like you to check out, - - but I'm '7-days-a-week' busy right now for at least the next several months, - - so it might have to be a while 'til I can find some time to dig it out (I _think _it's in my attic) and get some pics 'n all.

This 'project-invention' is from over 20 years ago, - - and there's still 'no-such-thing' (as far as I know).

Good or bad, - - I think you'd find it interesting.


----------



## steg32168 (Oct 30, 2006)

Very, Very Awesome and very innovative!! Must have took some head scratchin' , but GREAT job!!!!!!!!

Dave 
steg32168


----------



## JMIC (Oct 31, 2006)

Clamp,
Thats one Bad Azz window. You ought to put into production or sell it to one of the big window companies.:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Clampman ya still with us? Trying to trigger an email notification to you so you will check in and tell us what you been up to lately? :smile:


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup, still here. Haven't seen anything posted lately that I know anything about. But I still check. What ever happened to Tom R? I sent him a message a while back but never heard anything.

Regards,
Jimc


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

clampman said:


> . . . .Haven't seen anything posted lately that I know anything about. . . ..


We never let that stop us from answering a question. :blink: 



clampman said:


> . . . . What ever happened to Tom R? I sent him a message a while back but never heard anything.


Couldn't say. He was active less than a month and hasn't checked in since November of last year. 
Try digging up an old post he was a part of and respond to it like I did with you. If he has email notification it usually brings members back out of the, ahem, woodwork.


----------

